# New tank set up.



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I just finished taking down my 210 gallon turtle tank. 
It's going to be replaced by a 210 gallon dart frog vivarium.:bigsmile:


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, sounds like an awesome idea. Pics ASAP.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My favorite animals at the vancouver zoo in aldergrove. Dart frogs are awesome

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I started working on the false bottom for the tank tonight. 
A band saw sure works good to cut up egg crate, much better than doing it by hand.
I bought 300 zip ties today to put it together
I've got about 1/3 of it done and I've used about 80 on it.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahah...Sounds great! You should make the tank like Energy's on MFK 

1700 Gallon Stingray River


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dale that sounds awesome.....hope to see some pix of the progress along the way. If you'd like I could move this to the tank journals section.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I took the FX5 off of that tank and hooked it up to the tank next to it.
I was at my parents place last night and got a call from my wife saying that the room was full of water.
One of the hoses from the FX5 I moved had blown off and emptied about 180 gallons of water on to the main floor. 
So I spent most of the evening cleaning that up.
On a better note I got about half of the false bottom of the frog tank built.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Oh my....... Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Ugh, that's a lot of water, better get the industrial fans blowing in there.

This frog tank build sounds very interesting, can't wait to see some pics


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Got the false bottom build and am now trying out where to put the driftwood.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Got the new lighting today. 





















Tomorrow I have to make up the substrate.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Got the substrate in today. 







Still have to play with it a little to get it the way I want it.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, can't wait to see this when it's done!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Got the first few plants in today.
Should have the glass tops made by tomorrow.
So, I should get the misting system installed and running this weekend.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks fantastic

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Looks good, are those real plants or silk?


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

They are all real.
Got the glass tops finished and have the misting system installed.
Just have to wait for a replacement timer to arrive.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow looking awesome cant wait to see it up and running!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that would look pretty sweet as a fish scape too. i like it, very nice.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

The frogs are now in the tank.
I am just seeding it with isopods and springtails.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool. Looks awesome my friend.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated picture.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Great Job.....


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I love it! You did a great job, it looks like you transplanted a chunk of jungle right into your house ...you should enter it in some kind of contest!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Close up of frogs please... What colors?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b191/Dargatz/DSCF7282-1.jpg


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks awesome, and the frogs are super cool.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated photos.
Left side of vivarium.








Center of vivarium.








Right side of vivarium.








Whole vivarium.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome set-up Dale! One day I plan on having one of these but bigger, if possible lol Great job on yours! Need a vid or two


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Replaced the HO T5 fixture with 2 more LED fixtures.







No sure if it is as bright as with the HO T5 or not.
It uses less energy and I can always add more LEDs.
I'll have to give it some time and see how the plants do.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

looks amazing! great job!


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

You know, I've always wondered why people jam their tanks with so much substrate and landscaping eliminating any decent room for fish to swim and grow. Don't get me wrong, it looks stunning but i would rather give the fish more room and use minimal decor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

There are no fish in the water section.
The water is only there for the dart frogs to drop their tadpoles in.


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

This is a very, very cool build. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazing job. Where do you source your dart frogs from?


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

All my frogs were bought from local breeders. One in Chilliwack and one on the Island.


----------

